# [SOLVED] Office Word 2007 Language



## sludeking (Sep 24, 2007)

I installed the Danish language pack (to get the danish spellcheck) for word 2007 and now all the menues are in Danish.

Is there a way I can change it so menues, etc. are in English?


----------



## sludeking (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Office Word 2007 Language*

Bump. Anyone that can help??


----------



## nik01 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Office Word 2007 Language*

Hi Sludeking,

Follow this link then choose the operating system, this will tell you how to alter the language.

http://office.microsoft.com/en-gb/word/HA102517871033.aspx


----------



## maninath (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Office Word 2007 Language*

Hi,

This is Mani from Bangalore, India.
So here i understand that you require Spell Check in Danish but menu in English, let me do some research on this .......

if you fnd any solution plz let me know.

Thanks,
Mani


----------



## sludeking (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Office Word 2007 Language*

Well, I got a Danish language pack which installs a Danish dictionary for spell check. The problem now is that all office programs are now in Danish.

Can I change it back to English without getting rid of the language pack.


----------



## maninath (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Office Word 2007 Language*

Hi,

I have attached a screen shot of the language settings.
Click on Start -all programs - office - office tools - then select office language pack, then select the default english settings.
close all application and restart the computer.

let me know


----------



## sludeking (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Office Word 2007 Language*

Thanks alot Mani. Problem solved!


----------



## maninath (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks, issue got resolved.

Welcome.


----------

